# Friend is doing DNP (2,4) for weight loss and has lost almost a point a day.



## PointOfNoReturnPoint (Sep 28, 2022)

Apparently this stuff makes your body short circuit and you can lose weight simply by existing. Anyone here ever do a cycle? He has lost .8LBS per day so far.


----------



## Freya (Sep 28, 2022)

you can just not be a lazy shit with no discipline and fast and lose twice as much


----------



## PointOfNoReturnPoint (Sep 28, 2022)

Freya said:


> you can just not be a lazy shit with no discipline and fast and lose twice as much


Yeah but....idk what I expected out of someone who is this fat from the start.


----------



## the new ford bronco (Sep 28, 2022)

Sounds cool where do you buy it


----------



## Catgirl Enthusiast (Sep 28, 2022)

I don't know what that program is but when I want to lose weight I consume the amount of calories that my body needs just to live in high protein foods (mostly grilled chicken and protein shakes)  and work out a hour a day.  Work out isn't walking in a circle.  I do a bunch of running and pushups and shit to get my heart going then I lift heavy things.  Between that and work I have shed two pounds a day for a few weeks.  Do it for a month and you would probably die, but I crush at slimming up in a pinch.


----------



## JCDenthog (Sep 28, 2022)

It basically makes your metabolism goes into overdrive and generate heat like nothing else. It really does work but there's serious risks if you mishandle it. It's flammable/explosive and I pray your buddy is double checking the weight of that stuff because if he overdoses he will die unless he has an ice bath or something.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Sep 28, 2022)

NIH said:
			
		

> 2,4-Dinitrophenol (DNP) is reported to cause rapid loss of weight, but unfortunately is associated with an unacceptably high rate of significant adverse effects.


No thanks


----------



## Scalar wave Physicist (Sep 29, 2022)

If you care about your friend then you should recommend him to stay far away from that stuff. It can be lethal in doses as small as 1 gram and accumulates in the body over several days so it's extremely easy to accidentaly off yourself with it. It is also a precursor to a certain explosive so you may end up on a watchlist if you order it.


----------



## DumbDude43 (Sep 29, 2022)

dnp is highly poisonous and dangerous.
it works by forcing your body to generate tons of excess heat, which raises your body temperature. if you overdo it, you overheat and die.
it can accumulate in the body and stay active for unpredictable amounts of time, so if you keep taking it you can accidentally accumulate an overdose and fuck yourself up.
also, besides the temperature risk, it can cause permanent liver and kidney damage.

if your literal life depends on losing tons of weight super fast, then maybe it makes sense to take it. otherwise, stay far away from this shit. even going on an extreme crash diet where you completely starve yourself for several weeks straight is less unhealthy than this substance.


----------



## The best and greatest (Sep 29, 2022)

But is it cheaper than meth?


----------



## frap (Sep 29, 2022)

DNP has to be dosed really tightly. It basically works by getting your body to expend excess energy in the form of heat rather than storing it as fat.

There's no antidote. Overdosing means you're literally toast.

There are better, safer ways if he wants to lose fat fast and not risk cooking from the inside out.


----------



## The Feline Solution (Sep 29, 2022)

Freya said:


> you can just not be a lazy shit with no discipline and fast and lose twice as much


While probably not twice at much, i agree with this general sentiment.


The best and greatest said:


> But is it cheaper than meth?


It's not expensive but i'd be rather doing meth than DNP. Fuck up one dosage of DNP and it's potentially a one-way trip to sauna city because that poison accumulates, amphetamine overdoses are comparably easy to ride out and not fatal. 
I never messed with anything gear-related but if i would have, it definitly wouldn't have been DNP, some things are just not worth the risk.


----------



## AMERICA (Sep 29, 2022)

Hard to say if he's lost actual weight (fat) or just water weight. Also once his diet is over he'll bloat right back up if he hasn't actually made any permanent dietary changes.


----------



## Weed Eater (Sep 29, 2022)

Tell him to stop doing that shit before it's too late and he ends up fucking over his natural metabolism, or worse, ends up killing himself because he is willingly ingesting a well-known _poison that is highly toxic and will had adverse side effects._

Just because you can buy it online and it has a history of being a "diet pill" doesn't suddenly mean it's a safe thing to fucking do. DNP has also been used in explosive mixtures, dye making, wood preservatives, and even pesticides. What a great idea to put something like that shit into your mouth and body, fucking retards.


----------



## PointOfNoReturnPoint (Sep 29, 2022)

He says he has a whole box of the stuff. Showed me it and its just about the size of a shoebox. Holy shit.


----------



## The Feline Solution (Sep 29, 2022)

AMERICA said:


> Hard to say if he's lost actual weight (fat) or just water weight. Also once his diet is over he'll bloat right back up if he hasn't actually made any permanent dietary changes.


It's both but more fat than is possible to lose in the same amount of time via any other means, @frap already mentioned the process of what DNP does. I agree that any form of weight loss that doesn't comes from or leads to permanent changes in diet is worthless, speaking from experience.


----------



## Polock (Sep 29, 2022)

As everyone has already mentioned, this shit is walking a fine line between weight loss and literally brain melting fevers. Lifestyle changes will result in permanent weight loss - he is risking his life for something that will probably just come back over time.

If he's going to be a retard and do it, at LEAST make sure you have a bathtub and ice available for emergencies. He may still die, but its literally the only thing that might keep him from dying if he overdoses.


----------



## PointOfNoReturnPoint (Sep 29, 2022)

Fax Machine 1488 said:


> It's both but more fat than is possible to lose in the same amount of time via any other means, @frap already mentioned the process of what DNP does. I agree that any form of weight loss that doesn't comes from or leads to permanent changes in diet is worthless, speaking from experience.


He has made some lifestyle changes to account for it, but wants to really accelerate it. He has made diet changes as well but that's something he is still grinding out.


Polock said:


> As everyone has already mentioned, this shit is walking a fine line between weight loss and literally brain melting fevers. Lifestyle changes will result in permanent weight loss - he is risking his life for something that will probably just come back over time.
> 
> If he's going to be a retard and do it, at LEAST make sure you have a bathtub and ice available for emergencies. He may still die, but its literally the only thing that might keep him from dying if he overdoses.


He is taking a lower dose. 325MG is considered on the low side given his body weight to see where he is at in 2 weeks. Workout schedule TBD with him.


----------



## Kheapathic (Sep 29, 2022)

I understand you can't get the original Stacker recipe, the one with Ephederine in it; but stop playing bathtub chemist with you body.


----------



## frap (Sep 29, 2022)

Kheapathic said:


> I understand you can't get the original Stacker recipe, the one with Ephederine in it; but stop playing bathtub chemist with you body.


Wait, surely if someone can get hold of DNP they can get and stack ephedrine/caffeine/aspirin. At least that's the ephedrine stack I'm familiar with.

ETA not that I'd necessarily say that's a good idea either. Just thinking that ephedrine is probably easier to get hold of than DNP.


----------



## JCDenthog (Sep 29, 2022)

Kheapathic said:


> I understand you can't get the original Stacker recipe, the one with Ephederine in it; but stop playing bathtub chemist with you body.


In the US you just get something like Bronchaid for the ephedrine. That stacked with baby sized aspirin and caffeine will make a complete ECA stack. If one decides they want to do an ECA stack they should slowly throughout a week increase it's dosage. In my opinion it's safer to just diet and exercise but if you're going to do it at least do it right and minimize risks.


----------



## The Feline Solution (Sep 29, 2022)

frap said:


> Wait, surely if someone can get hold of DNP they can get and stack ephedrine/caffeine/aspirin. At least that's the ephedrine stack I'm familiar with.
> 
> ETA not that I'd necessarily say that's a good idea either. Just thinking that ephedrine is probably easier to get hold of than DNP.


Yeah, that's the classic weight loss supplement that was all the rage in my youth, comes with the benefit of sudden cardiac arrest, even if it's a very rare side effect and a lot safer to use than DNP. It's virtually gone from the scene in my country and to be honest, most guys i knew just did Speed to cut, just because of how easy to get and how cheap it is compared to any other weightloss supplement.


----------



## PointOfNoReturnPoint (Sep 30, 2022)

He sent me this photo earlier. Apparently he has 2lbs of the stuff when he only ordered a half a pound of it. This fucker can start a weight loss pill cartel.


----------



## OutInTheRain (Oct 2, 2022)

Isn't this what they gave the soviets in winter to keep from freezing to death? I'm also pretty sure this is the shit that cooked Xyzz.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Oct 2, 2022)

PointOfNoReturnPoint said:


> He sent me this photo earlier. Apparently he has 2lbs of the stuff when he only ordered a half a pound of it. This fucker can start a weight loss pill cartel.
> View attachment 3702810


Tell him to overclock the GPU, not his body.


----------



## PointOfNoReturnPoint (Oct 2, 2022)

Kosher Dill said:


> Tell him to overclock the GPU, not his body.


Yeah, he is already trying to turn into some kind of weight loss pablo escobar.


----------



## ( . Y . ) ԅ(´ڡ`ԅ) (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## PointOfNoReturnPoint (Oct 2, 2022)

( . Y . ) ԅ(´ڡ`ԅ) said:


>


I have seen this before. It aint me who has to suffer this if he goes overboard.


----------



## ( . Y . ) ԅ(´ڡ`ԅ) (Oct 2, 2022)

PointOfNoReturnPoint said:


> I have seen this before. It aint me who has to suffer this if he goes overboard.


Just sharing a cautionary tale. Use whatever you want, just be aware of the risks


----------



## Penis (Oct 3, 2022)

PointOfNoReturnPoint said:


> I have seen this before. It aint me who has to suffer this if he goes overboard.


Tell your friend he's retarded. If he's careless/impatient enough to not just track his macros for a few weeks, this probably isn't gunna turn out good for him.

Where is he at starting? Is he a chonker? Already fit?


----------



## The Feline Solution (Oct 3, 2022)

OutInTheRain said:


> Isn't this what they gave the soviets in winter to keep from freezing to death? I'm also pretty sure this is the shit that cooked Xyzz.


Nah, Zyzz had a congenital heart defect he supposedly wasn't aware of, was on more tren than a fucking racehorse and God knows what other PED's. He cooked to death but not from DNP, he died from heart complications in or shortly after a trip to a sauna in Thailand. Chestbrah, who's related to Zyzz (Brother? Cousin?), talked in-depth about the whole thing in a YT clip, but i think he's an unreliable narrator at best. Deepest /fit/ lore.


----------



## PointOfNoReturnPoint (Oct 4, 2022)

Penis said:


> Tell your friend he's retarded. If he's careless/impatient enough to not just track his macros for a few weeks, this probably isn't gunna turn out good for him.
> 
> Where is he at starting? Is he a chonker? Already fit?


Chonker through and through 6' 290 type chonk. He is going to the gym to do cardio. IDK what his routine is but he is doing it.


----------



## Penis (Oct 4, 2022)

PointOfNoReturnPoint said:


> Chonker through and through 6' 290 type chonk. He is going to the gym to do cardio. IDK what his routine is but he is doing it.


Good _lord_ your friend does not need to be on DNP. At that weight he could easily be dropping 2-3 pounds a week just by eating 2400-2700 calories a day; a far cry from starving oneself. 

Whats his plan? Just get fat again and continue using DNP? Its genuinely mot hard to cut down when your THAT overweight; your body uses up significantly more energy when you have to lug nearly 300lbs around. Im 6'1 and cut down 215 to 185 in 6 months when I first started lifting. 

Not trying to preach, Im just frusterated on your behalf.


----------



## PointOfNoReturnPoint (Oct 4, 2022)

Penis said:


> Good _lord_ your friend does not need to be on DNP. At that weight he could easily be dropping 2-3 pounds a week just by eating 2400-2700 calories a day; a far cry from starving oneself.
> 
> Whats his plan? Just get fat again and continue using DNP? Its genuinely mot hard to cut down when your THAT overweight; your body uses up significantly more energy when you have to lug nearly 300lbs around. Im 6'1 and cut down 215 to 185 in 6 months when I first started lifting.
> 
> Not trying to preach, Im just frusterated on your behalf.


He is doing some other lifestyle adjustements ( he does tend to do an honest attempt at them ) but as far as lifting he hasn't mentioned anything. 

He isn't complaining about it, so no need to be frustrated. He is infact doing _something _about it. Going straight to the weight loss explosives setup is a tad extreme.


----------



## The Feline Solution (Oct 4, 2022)

Penis said:


> Good _lord_ your friend does not need to be on DNP. At that weight he could easily be dropping 2-3 pounds a week just by eating 2400-2700 calories a day; a far cry from starving oneself.
> 
> Whats his plan? Just get fat again and continue using DNP? Its genuinely mot hard to cut down when your THAT overweight; your body uses up significantly more energy when you have to lug nearly 300lbs around. Im 6'1 and cut down 215 to 185 in 6 months when I first started lifting.
> 
> Not trying to preach, Im just frusterated on your behalf.


As a former fatass i can confirm. The pounds virtually fly off when you're that big and start counting calories, it only gets hard once you want to hit the lowest end of your BMI or below that. I hope DNP friend has enough money for a tummy tuck and some other surgery to get rid of the excess skin after his cycle, shit will look horrible even if he puts on some decent muscle later on. Look at Ethan Suplee (fatass from American History X, Earl's brother in My Name is Earl) as an example:


----------



## PointOfNoReturnPoint (Oct 5, 2022)

Fax Machine 1488 said:


> As a former fatass i can confirm. The pounds virtually fly off when you're that big and start counting calories, it only gets hard once you want to hit the lowest end of your BMI or below that. I hope DNP friend has enough money for a tummy tuck and some other surgery to get rid of the excess skin after his cycle, shit will look horrible even if he puts on some decent muscle later on. Look at Ethan Suplee (fatass from American History X, Earl's brother in My Name is Earl) as an example: View attachment 3714743


He hasn't expressed any desire to do that but tomorrow is another day.  But on the flip side, he has infact sent me these. He intends to inject thyroid hormones ( synthetic research chemicals to be exact. ) into his ass cheek as a way to keep his metabolism boosted. He apparently bought these off of a chemical research website ( it says peptides warehouse on the bottle i know. ) these are sold as research chemicals for some reason though. Is my friend just a fuckin loon at this point? Or is he being a bit more brave than normal?


----------



## The Feline Solution (Oct 5, 2022)

I don't know what effect thyroid hormones when used as a PED have, i do know that the thyroid can shut down its natural production of thyroxine permanently if one administers outside thyroxine (L-Thyroxine, what i assume the shit in the pictures is) for a prolonged time which, obviously, is not good. Much like with insulin i wouldn't monkey around with this. I have no idea what the interactions with DNP are, if there are any, they are probably not good.

Does your friend have any preexisting addiction issues? Seems to me he's going way overboard way too fast. With him being able to get hold of all this shit i'm asking myself why he didn't just get some test-e. Sure, it's not the best for weightloss, but you can eat and workout like a beast and see very quick results, even when fat as fatass. Its functions are scientifically well understood and it is relativly safe if used correctly. It's the only PED i'd remotly think about using.

Edit: Nevermind, the bottle reads Liothyronine, never heard of that. In L-thyroxine the L stands for "Levo". I start to worry for your friend, shooting up random RC's is not a good path to start walking on.


PointOfNoReturnPoint said:


> Or is he being a bit more brave than normal?


Without meaning this as an insult, he's reckless and stupid. I don't know how much you care for him but i assume he has a momma that loves him and does not want to find him floating dead in the bath tub one of these days.


----------



## PointOfNoReturnPoint (Oct 5, 2022)

Fax Machine 1488 said:


> I don't know what effect thyroid hormones when used as a PED have, i do know that the thyroid can shut down its natural production of thyroxine permanently if one administers outside thyroxine (L-Thyroxine, what i assume the shit in the pictures is) for a prolonged time which, obviously, is not good. Much like with insulin i wouldn't monkey around with this. I have no idea what the interactions with DNP are, if there are any, they are probably not good.
> 
> Does your friend have any preexisting addiction issues? Seems to me he's going way overboard way too fast. With him being able to get hold of all this shit i'm asking myself why he didn't just get some test-e. Sure, it's not the best for weightloss, but you can eat and workout like a beast and see very quick results, even when fat as fatass. Its functions are scientifically well understood and relativly safe if used correctly. It's the only PED i'd remotly think about using.


My friend does not have any addictions other than masterbation. I am not joking when he says that about himself. The thing about a DNP run is from what he has told me only 2 weeks long so that is not nearly long enough to be able to cause any sort of real damage to the thyroid. The thyroid stops producing the hormone to regulate your metabolism so the supplement to keep the thyroid where it is supposed to be is the goal not so much juicing his thyroid. When I ask about why he went this hard is that he just wanted more results. He is still going to the gym and doing some cardio so he isn't just using it as a shortcut but this is alot of what he does it absurd/dangerous behavior.

Edit: Besides the gym, he has picked up a few healthier eating habits. He was talking about how celery takes more energy to digest than you get in return so it leads me to belive that he is taking this seriously albeit playing with fucking fire.


----------



## The Feline Solution (Oct 5, 2022)

PointOfNoReturnPoint said:


> When I ask about why he went this hard is that he just wanted more results.


Ah, classic. Common advice from dudes on gear  i heard when i was still interacting with the Gymbro scene was to train three years before touching anything PED. I get where he's coming from, though, i'm not the most patient person myself. Not Shoot-Up-Random-Chink-Chemicals impatient, though.


PointOfNoReturnPoint said:


> He was talking about how celery takes more energy to digest than you get in return


/fit/-tier bro science and long proven false, there are no so-called negative calorie foods. Celery is still good to eat, the calorie amount is neglible like in most other non-starchy vegetables and it has a couple of vitamins and other nutrients in it.


----------



## PointOfNoReturnPoint (Oct 5, 2022)

Fax Machine 1488 said:


> Ah, classic. Common advice from dudes on gear  i heard when i was still interacting with the Gymbro scene was to train three years before touching anything PED. I get where he's coming from, though, i'm not the most patient person myself. Not Shoot-Up-Random-Chink-Chemicals impatient, though.
> 
> /fit/-tier bro science and long proven false, there are no so-called negative calorie foods. Celery is still good to eat, the calorie amount is neglible like in most other non-starchy vegetables and it has a couple of vitamins and other nutrients in it.


I dont know what I could tell him to not want to do it other than, you know the dieing part but hey you do you. Benadryl is a wild pill and thats OTC. I asked him about steroids and he said it wouldn't be impossible, but he wouldn't run them without alot more education ( to be fair thats a reasonable approach albeit dangerous. )

He didn't mention calorie negative, but it was something that you can eat alot of with basically no consequences diet wise so thats probably what he wanted to say. He also does not go to 4chan at all despite being a somewhat waddling embodiment of it.


----------



## The Feline Solution (Oct 5, 2022)

PointOfNoReturnPoint said:


> I asked him about steroids and he said it wouldn't be impossible, but he wouldn't run them without alot more education ( to be fair thats a reasonable approach albeit dangerous. )


That is definitly the right way to go about it. I think i misjudged your friend based on your earlier posts, there are too many people who get into gear or drugs without information and then wonder why they grew bitch tits or end up sucking dick for their next fix. Keep us updated on how his DNP cycle went, i'm curious about how much weight he'll drop in total.


----------



## PointOfNoReturnPoint (Oct 5, 2022)

Fax Machine 1488 said:


> That is definitly the right way to go about it. I think i misjudged your friend based on your earlier posts, there are too many people who get into gear or drugs without information and then wonder why they grew bitch tits or end up sucking dick for their next fix. Keep us updated on how his DNP cycle went, i'm curious about how much weight he'll drop in total.


Yeah he isn't stupid he just likes' to take alot of calculated risks.


----------



## Penis (Oct 5, 2022)

PointOfNoReturnPoint said:


> He hasn't expressed any desire to do that but tomorrow is another day.  But on the flip side, he has infact sent me these. He intends to inject thyroid hormones ( synthetic research chemicals to be exact. ) into his ass cheek as a way to keep his metabolism boosted. He apparently bought these off of a chemical research website ( it says peptides warehouse on the bottle i know. ) these are sold as research chemicals for some reason though. Is my friend just a fuckin loon at this point? Or is he being a bit more brave than normal?
> 
> View attachment 3717173View attachment 3717175


I've been around the fitness scene long enough to be able to say that this _really _isn't a good idea. Every year there are new research chemicals touted as a safe alternative to steroids that people shut down their systems with. SARMs, peptides, prohormones, they're all the same. I don't know anything about thyroid hormones but that is something one should _not _fuck with. I have a buddy who's mother was a bodybuilder back in the 00s and she has thyroid issues to this day because of it; though I'm not sure what she was taking.

There are 0 laws enforcing the quality of these research chemicals and all sorts of nasty shit winds up in them. Hell, there have been _supplements _on the market that were literally contaminated with steroids, I'm not kidding. People were unknowingly fucking their systems up off of shit they bought at GNC.

I've had friends that were outright _obese_ that ripped 25 pounds off their frames in a matter of 4 months after showing them how to train and going grocery shopping with them.



PointOfNoReturnPoint said:


> Yeah he isn't stupid he just likes' to take alot of calculated risks.



If he really really is calculating these risks he's shit at it. He has a very solvable problem and is adding very serious health risks for _maybe_ a 10-20% increase in results, that is, if he is dieting properly. At 290, if your buddy lifted weights and cut down he would probably have a pretty decent physique within a year. Former fat guys tend to put on muscle really easily. The most effective way to truly boost your metabolism over the long run is to put on muscle. Im 6'1 @~205 and eat 3000+ calories a day.

I know I'm  but it is very frustrating watching people throwing away _vital bodily functions_ just because they are impatient to stick with a healthier lifestyle for a little bit. I guess you can't really do anything about it but I hope your buddy realizes he is headed down a very dark path that, if he takes it to far, will be paying the price for the rest of his life; and I'm not being hyperbolic.

If he's gunna do stupid shit, at least have him check out More Plates More Dates on YouTube. His channel name sounds like some Manosphere bullshit but his channel is about steroids and harm reduction. He's not spot on about everything but is generally a good source of information on the matter. The vid I linked is about SARMs, which is a different class of research chemical from whatever thyroid shit he is injecting, but it can show what research chemicals are capable of. He also has videos about DNP, people who don't know how to train hopping on stuff, and the like.

If there's one thing I'd like to emphasize its that training and diet are always the foundation of a good physique; pharmacology or not. If he can't at least accomplish that first he will only get mediocre results at best, along with the health risks. He should cut down and learn how to train first, and reassess in a year or two if that is really something he wants to roll the dice on. Soapbox over, keep us posted.


----------



## PointOfNoReturnPoint (Oct 6, 2022)

Fax Machine 1488 said:


> That is definitly the right way to go about it. I think i misjudged your friend based on your earlier posts, there are too many people who get into gear or drugs without information and then wonder why they grew bitch tits or end up sucking dick for their next fix. Keep us updated on how his DNP cycle went, i'm curious about how much weight he'll drop in total.


He says right now he is a bit bloated but thats it. No real loss yet.



Penis said:


> I've been around the fitness scene long enough to be able to say that this _really _isn't a good idea. Every year there are new research chemicals touted as a safe alternative to steroids that people shut down their systems with. SARMs, peptides, prohormones, they're all the same. I don't know anything about thyroid hormones but that is something one should _not _fuck with. I have a buddy who's mother was a bodybuilder back in the 00s and she has thyroid issues to this day because of it; though I'm not sure what she was taking.
> 
> There are 0 laws enforcing the quality of these research chemicals and all sorts of nasty shit winds up in them. Hell, there have been _supplements _on the market that were literally contaminated with steroids, I'm not kidding. People were unknowingly fucking their systems up off of shit they bought at GNC.
> 
> ...


Im finding alot of people that have the issues you describe either go way overboard with what they are doing, or they have a shit source that did not do something correct on their end. The video from ChubbyEMU was about someone who overdosed on it due to being negligent ( not that it justifies the compound being safe ). This type of chemical is the same type of hormone that you would get for hypothyroidism to keep your metabolism back to where it should be. Regarding the supplements on the market that have been contaminated. I appreciate the information but I dont know how I am supposed to do anything with this considering he got the supply from alibaba and cuts his own pills. The research chemicals are to be taken in a few days from what he said so that he can keep his metabolism supported not juiced as I mentioned.


He is still learning how to train and the in's/out's of muscle building which you are not ideally supposed to do on DNP but will pick up at a later date. The changes he is making in life are to become more gym active and not to sit around as much. DNP has a effective rate of 10-12%/100MG ( crystal like he has ) so at the dose of 325mg, The attached chart shows the level of potency as it gets higher in doseage. It does hit diminished returns right around 400MG but it isn't the measly 10-20% you claim. 




I do appreciate the concern and I have infact passed on the channel you linked so that he can see anything else he needs with a respectable source ( DNP is all anecdotal. ) The foundation of knowing what to do and how to do it properly is something he had talked about before he even went down this path hence how the T3 even came up. I am also looking for people who are educated in bodybuilding to help guide him IRL for other more intricate things. 

Again thanks for your help, I am passing on the youtube channel and emphasize that his foundation for being active/healthy is alot more broad than he may think it needs to be.


----------



## PointOfNoReturnPoint (Oct 7, 2022)

Fax Machine 1488 said:


> That is definitly the right way to go about it. I think i misjudged your friend based on your earlier posts, there are too many people who get into gear or drugs without information and then wonder why they grew bitch tits or end up sucking dick for their next fix. Keep us updated on how his DNP cycle went, i'm curious about how much weight he'll drop in total.


He is telling me right now, that not only has his appetite suppressed a measurable bit, but that when he is under the blankets ( 54f/12c where he is at ) he gets to that weird heat saturation you get after being under a blanket for 15-20 mins in less than 5. Has not weighed himself yet, but I will ask em to in a few days. I offered him an invite to the farms to share on his own accord but, he said he will think about it.


----------



## PointOfNoReturnPoint (Oct 8, 2022)

@Fax Machine 1488 

He mentioned he bleeds a hell of alot quicker now that the DNP is in his system to the normal blood concentration to what dosage he is doing, also his turds are now the most smelly he has ever had in his life. They stink so bad he almost threw up. The scale at his house is inaccurate so his weight will be checked somewhere else.


----------



## The Feline Solution (Oct 8, 2022)

PointOfNoReturnPoint said:


> also his turds are now the most smelly he has ever had in his life


This is hilarious, didn't know DNP does that, i only heard about how DNP sweat stains clothing and bed sheets the same colour yellow the powder has and that these stains do not come out no matter how you try to clean them. Pure fucking poison.


----------



## PointOfNoReturnPoint (Oct 8, 2022)

Fax Machine 1488 said:


> This is hilarious, didn't know DNP does that, i only heard about how DNP sweat stains clothing and bed sheets the same colour yellow the powder has and that these stains do not come out no matter how you try to clean them. Pure fucking poison.


It is a die that was used for wood ( makes it so much better right? ) but also his piss is highlighter yellow.


----------



## PointOfNoReturnPoint (Oct 9, 2022)

Said he ate some bread earlier, just two slices of white bread and he turned into a sweaty wreck for about 30 minutes at least. Light headed and breathing heavy. Felt hot as shit also.


EDIT: Still trying to get him to make his own KF account. Not opposed to it for any reason just hasn't gotten around to it.


----------



## PointOfNoReturnPoint (Oct 11, 2022)

Fax Machine 1488​Friend says he is down to 282, so progress is made. I cant for the life of me understand why he is not willing to make an account here but it is going fine. Told me he had the shits for about 2 hours after he ate a 6 inch italian BMT from subway. Other than that the heat has been minimal as well as other sides.


----------



## salvuserit (Oct 11, 2022)

your friend is a dipshit and should stop eating photograph developer


----------



## Penis (Oct 11, 2022)

PointOfNoReturnPoint said:


> Fax Machine 1488​Friend says he is down to 282, so progress is made. I cant for the life of me understand why he is not willing to make an account here but it is going fine. Told me he had the shits for about 2 hours after he ate a 6 inch italian BMT from subway. Other than that the heat has been minimal as well as other sides.


Don't want to be a downer, but how long has your "bud" been doing this? Whenever you start a cut its common to lose 5+ pounds in the first week of water weight, having less food in your digestive track, etc. I started a cut at 205 earlier this summer and nosedived down to 199 in the first week. I'd imagine it'd be more if your starting out at 290. Especially with the DNP making him sweat out I wouldn't be shocked if he was significantly dehydrated on top of everything else the body does during a cutting phase.


----------



## PointOfNoReturnPoint (Oct 11, 2022)

Penis said:


> Don't want to be a downer, but how long has your "bud" been doing this? Whenever you start a cut its common to lose 5+ pounds in the first week of water weight, having less food in your digestive track, etc. I started a cut at 205 earlier this summer and nosedived down to 199 in the first week. I'd imagine it'd be more if your starting out at 290. Especially with the DNP making him sweat out I wouldn't be shocked if he was significantly dehydrated on top of everything else the body does during a cutting phase.


only about 4-5 days or so iirc. The thing about DNP is you dont lose that water weight until almost a week after your cycle so you becuase you gain water weight initally and lose pure fat between then from my understanding. He tells me he has kept drinking enough water to keep his piss clear so he is not dehydrated.


----------



## PointOfNoReturnPoint (Oct 16, 2022)

down to 276. Still no account of his own...fuck nugget


----------

